# Oil change advice



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok picked up a sweet ass black GTO from a dealership yesterday. Small oil stain on the pan looks like the oil filter needs to be tightened down. Was going to run it to jiffy lube and have them clean and tighten. Now I have the car for about 2 weeks before she goes on a boat to Germany. Change the oil here and put it on the boat or wait till I get to Germany? I figured since I was going to have them remove the skid plate I would have them change the oil, but some of the guys said wait till it gets to Germany. It has 9k miles on it and was last serviced at 6k. Thanks.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Did they give you a reason why you should wait? I would change the oil now rather than wait until you get over there, although I really don't think it would matter. But, I wouldn't just have someone tighten the filter. I'd opt to change the oil and filter instead, especially since it's time to change it anyway.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I figured the same thing. Better now then later. That way I get that oil drip/smudge looked at and get it fixed (if anything else) before it goes on the boat. Will go drive it to Jiffy Lube today and get it knocked out or tomorrow during lunch. As long as they put in the right oil and I reset the oil life according to the manual everything is gravy right? Just want to make sure I don't have to take it to the local GM/Pontiac dealer. Thanks Frank you have been one hell of a help since I joined.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok got the oil change done and they inspected the area and seems it was no big deal. No leaks around the area. When I got the bill for the oil change I thought for a second I was back in Germany. LOL.

Question though what is the oil pressure normally. After the oil change the needle moved down a notch, I forgot the new reading will check it out on the way to dinner. I will also check the level to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Our cars don't have an oil pressure guage. Temp and fuel only. My advise, just have all the filters and fluids replaced before shipping it.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have oil pressure and battery cluster above the vent in the center console. After market mod - was hoping someone else had it and knew.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Good old Jiffy Lube - overfilled the oil by a quart I think. It is hard to tell the level with new oil, but the dipstick was wet up till the first big squiggle/bump after the operating range, so will take it back to them and tell them to empty it till it is in the operating range. Checked it on level ground about 4-5 minutes after driving it so oil had time to trickle back down. Nice to know I have been hotrodding here with an extra quart in there - makes me real happy!!!!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

well a bonus might be that your "aftermarket gauges" might actually be real GM gauges (or Holden) used on our cars in other markets...just didn't make it to the Pontiac list...nice to have...do yours look like your stock gauges, color and font?...enjoy the new ride...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dquack said:


> Good old Jiffy Lube - overfilled the oil by a quart I think. It is hard to tell the level with new oil, but the dipstick was wet up till the first big squiggle/bump after the operating range, so will take it back to them and tell them to empty it till it is in the operating range. Checked it on level ground about 4-5 minutes after driving it so oil had time to trickle back down. Nice to know I have been hotrodding here with an extra quart in there - makes me real happy!!!!!


LS2 motors can burn oil so in a way they did you a slight favor?!?. Even if it is over fillled, as long as you don't see bubbles on the dipstick after running the motor, it is fine.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

silversport said:


> well a bonus might be that your "aftermarket gauges" might actually be real GM gauges (or Holden) used on our cars in other markets...just didn't make it to the Pontiac list...nice to have...do yours look like your stock gauges, color and font?...enjoy the new ride...
> Bill


Yeah same background and all look just like the instrument cluster.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dquack said:


> Yeah same background and all look just like the instrument cluster.


Sounds like you got a JHP guage pod. It was standard in Austrailia but us US people got shafted on it, the nice wheels, bumper, shift light, well most of the car actually:lol:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

That JHP gauge pod is a nice upgrade. I've been thinking about ordering one, but it's $600 for my 04. They should have been standard from the factory. Why would you sell a muscle car without an oil pressure guage?:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MY oil pressure runs at just below 45psi... When on the throttle it will ride right on 45psi.

They should have specified how much oil was installed. What's it say on your invoice? 6-6-1/2 qts is the correct amount. Manual says 6.5. Mine is full at 6 qts. The filter they installed may yield a higher capacity? Too accurately gauge the level let it set for a few hours and recheck. Check the backside of the dipstick as well, sometimes it will read slightly different than the front.


----------

